# Stupid shit you've seen people buy in a shop



## LizardKing (Nov 30, 2008)

So when I went to get some drinks and stuff yesterday, there was a guy in front of me buying a total of 3 items.

A bottle of cheap vodka
A rather large chocolate cake
A box of paracetamol

I also saw some massively overweight dude buying something along the lines of 3 multi-packs of crisps, 2 cakes, some doughnuts, some chicken, and a single lonely apple.

Post your other hilarities witnessed here.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 30, 2008)

I remember being in a tourist town in Italy (I don't remember where - another fuckin' place with another fuckin' church) and found it highly amusing that one of the shops had real, sharp, dangerous "ninja throwing stars" in the window display next to some children's dolls.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

I've seen LK hit people with fish...

J/K

I really haven't seen people buy anything strange that I can recall.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Funniest combination has to be a box of 6 slim-fast shakes, followed up by a crate of 24 beers, a bag of 12 doughnuts, 2 packs of bacon, 1 pack of pork sausages and a packet of ready-grated cheese. !!!


----------



## Magikian (Nov 30, 2008)

I know I've seen some stupid shit... But my memory is pretty whack.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Funniest combination has to be a box of 6 slim-fast shakes, followed up by a crate of 24 beers, a bag of 12 doughnuts, 2 packs of bacon, 1 pack of pork sausages and a packet of ready-grated cheese. !!!



thats pretty hilarious^^
i cant remember stuff like that. usually i dont care about other people in a shop, i dont care what they buy^^ 
sometimes im just jealous if i see someone picking up a PS3 or other stuff like that i cant afford right now ._.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 30, 2008)

I haven't ever seen a purchase stupider than what I bought once..
18 Jumbo sponges from a gas station, btw. And it was in the middle of the night. Only two guys were working at the time and couldn't help but ask me what I was washing. I wasn't washing anything...


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 30, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I haven't ever seen a purchase stupider than what I bought once..
> 18 Jumbo sponges from a gas station, btw. And it was in the middle of the night. Only two guys were working at the time and couldn't help but ask me what I was washing. I wasn't washing anything...



What were the sponges for?


----------



## Monak (Nov 30, 2008)

It's not one that I have seen , but it is something that has always made me facepalm.  People with AIDS buying condoms , I mean good on them for trying to prevent the spread.  Just can't help but think , had they done that in the first place..........


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

A Â£299 laptop, what fools! ha lucky it wasnt me serving them or i would slap them.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> A Â£299 laptop, what fools! ha lucky it wasnt me serving them or i would slap them.



AMD Athlon by any chance? Or an Intel T2 series? Can't stand it when you get given a shite chipset in a laptop. Low capacity hard drive is fine, you can replace it. Low amount of memory is fine, you can add more. Overclocking is risky on a laptop imo, so I'd rather fork out 500 pounds like I did for my laptop and got a decent chipset instead of bags of space.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

A bag of dog food and Vaseline.

That was it. D:


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> AMD Athlon by any chance? Or an Intel T2 series? Can't stand it when you get given a shite chipset in a laptop. Low capacity hard drive is fine, you can replace it. Low amount of memory is fine, you can add more. Overclocking is risky on a laptop imo, so I'd rather fork out 500 pounds like I did for my laptop and got a decent chipset instead of bags of space.


i find it hilerious (i cant spell) their like "i want your cheepest laptop" and im like .. no you dont. especially on fucking vista you can forget it.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 30, 2008)

People buying coffee from my work place (Non specialized in coffee) when the specialized coffee store is 4 feets away.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 30, 2008)

Guy walks up to register. Guy puts 4 bottles of robitussin on belt. 

"Yeah.. we've got a cold going around the house...." *forcecough*

Cashier starts scanning while giving this look that may inspire thoughts like, "Am I crazy," in its victim. Register alerts the cashier to the fact that the purchase would be over a legal limit.

Guy sputters, uh's, stutters, pays, and walks away in a beautiful Ozzy Osbourne-like manner.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 30, 2008)

I saw a woman with a little kid walking into the *adult toy shop?*
kinda made me stop poking my nose .-.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnus said:


> I saw a woman with a little kid walking into the *adult toy shop?*
> kinda made me stop poking my nose .-.



LOL, and there is a vid showing what hte lady had bought. 

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
*WARNING! NSFW!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7xJlyWAEDo
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

As for stupid stuff, I saw a woman leaving a big cosmetics store in Cologne on friday, carrying a big bag full of parfume, skin cream, and mud packs.
The thing is: the only thing that would have made her look better was a big paper bag over her head. xD


----------



## Magnus (Nov 30, 2008)

oh boy O.O


----------



## ADF (Nov 30, 2008)

Magnus said:


> I saw a woman with a little kid walking into the *adult toy shop?*
> kinda made me stop poking my nose .-.


Same, Naughty and Nice adult toy and clothing shop, see it every day on my rout to uni.

One day while walking past; a car seemed to quickly pull up and a mother leading her kid by hand ran into the shop, both me and my friend found it amusing.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> People buying coffee from my work place (Non specialized in coffee) when the specialized coffee store is 4 feets away.


In all honesty, I prefer gas station coffee over Starbucks. 

It's not that uncommon.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 30, 2008)

> In all honesty, I prefer gas station coffee over Starbucks.


ditto


----------



## Monak (Nov 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> In all honesty, I prefer gas station coffee over Starbucks.
> 
> It's not that uncommon.



RIGHT!  Why pay ten bucks for shit coffee , when you can get it for 60 cents.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

I have 2 starbucks cards with over 70 pounds on them each, so there!


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 30, 2008)

The only coffee I will even drink (or at least prefer to drink) is Tim Hortans coffee. Fuck Yeah.

$1.19 CND for small
$1.33 CND for medium
$1.55 CND for large
$1.75 CND for extra large

And med is more than enough for me, as well it tastes not only better the service (yes, is every tims I've been to from Newfoundland to BC) is amazing, and they can mix and match and do what ever you want. 

While you're there purchase food and sweets! :3

Which brings me to my on-topic post; seeing one guy purchase one of all Tim's sammaches, soups, and doughnuts, bagels and timbits. Like... one of each.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

ITT: coffee.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

90 cents for small coffee that has an espresso shot here.

Amazing.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> 90 cents for small coffee that has an espresso shot here.
> 
> Amazing.



*envies Shenzi right now*
I wish we had similar prices here hun. :-(


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> *envies Shenzi right now*
> I wish we had similar prices here hun. :-(


Where do you live? I know that Florida really gouges coffee prices.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 30, 2008)

Florida is a few thousand miles away, Shenzi.
I'm German. ;-)


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

I've never been so I wouldn't know the prices...but if you live close to a tourist spot that might affect the prices.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

A Xbox 360 which red ringed of death the same day he bought it, feel sorry for the guy..specially the fact it happened to be the same 360 I traded in...for that reasons =3


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 30, 2008)

2,60 EUR for a Cappuccino, for example. This is REALLY stupid (since I loce a good Cappu in the morning). >_<


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Heh, England takes the piss with prices too. And redfox, I hate the sort of people that think "This is 200 pounds cheaper, there can't be any good reason for it, so I'll buy it anyway!". I'm thinking...There's a fucking reason why you pay more for something, it's because it's 200 motherfucking pounds better! Makes me wanna rip my hair out. *And breathe...*


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Heh, England takes the piss with prices too. And redfox, I hate the sort of people that think "This is 200 pounds cheaper, there can't be any good reason for it, so I'll buy it anyway!". I'm thinking...There's a fucking reason why you pay more for something, it's because it's 200 motherfucking pounds better! Makes me wanna rip my hair out. *And breathe...*


OMG i actually say that to every customer "the reason why its cheep is because its shit basically"

the thing i love about working at a pc retail store is when a customer comes up to me and points at a laptop/pc and says "excuse me, do you know much/anything about laptops/desktops" i just look at them and im like WTF ive been working here a year of course i fucking know about them why else would i be working here?!?!?!!? omfg rage.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> OMG i actually say that to every customer "the reason why its cheep is because its shit basically"
> 
> the thing i love about working at a pc retail store is when a customer comes up to me and points at a laptop/pc and says "excuse me, do you know much/anything about laptops/desktops" i just look at them and im like WTF ive been working here a year of course i fucking know about them why else would i be working here?!?!?!!? omfg rage.



I think it's worse for us technologically aware people when someone (not necessarily a store clerk) tries to tell me that I'm wrong, and that they've heard rumours of something bad happening, and I must change my opinion as I know nothing. Do you work in a small retailer or a large chain? See I actually did about 8 hours of researching components that are in my laptop before I went and bought it, instead of relying on someone's half-vaccuous knowledge of the product that they don't care whether they sell or not.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I think it's worse for us technologically aware people when someone (not necessarily a store clerk) tries to tell me that I'm wrong, and that they've heard rumours of something bad happening, and I must change my opinion as I know nothing. Do you work in a small retailer or a large chain? See I actually did about 8 hours of researching components that are in my laptop before I went and bought it, instead of relying on someone's half-vaccuous knowledge of the product that they don't care whether they sell or not.


i work in pc world, and im a compter nerd, i take computer science in a level and ive also built my pc twice (lol uprades), i personally dont like other peoples opinions untill i research myself aswell, but most people that come through the door are total idiots


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Cool, I'm doing A Level chemistry and music, and doing AS and A2 german next year. Gluttony for punishment, eh? I've been playing piano for nearly 11 now. Not constantly, because my fingers would be tired by now otherwise.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Cool, I'm doing A Level chemistry and music, and doing AS and A2 german next year. Gluttony for punishment, eh? I've been playing piano for nearly 11 now. Not constantly, because my fingers would be tired by now otherwise.


ha i failed my gcse music, i was forced into it though by my old music teacher... bastard


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww. I got an A for my most recent assessment, I only got a C for my GCSE music though, I hated the composition.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

I once purchased the services of 4 illegal immigrants to help me plant a bunch of trees.  Cheap labor is awesome, 20 bucks a piece, plus lunch.  But that was outside the shop, I suppose.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

I saw a guy just recently buy three copies of Twilight.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I saw a guy just recently buy three copies of Twilight.


*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

what is this twilight everyone keeps speaking of?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

Twilight is published fanfiction.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> what is this twilight everyone keeps speaking of?


a rather nice read
BUT
it became a chick flick...thats all you need to know of that over hyped book-to-movie half


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...A chick flick...thats all you need to know of that over hyped book-to-movie


OH GOD, YOU MEAN LIKE HANNAH MONTANA AND HIGHSCHOOL MUSICAL?!?!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

i have a stalker on youtube that loves all of that, shes 19 (apparently) and her favorite music is bratz and hannah montana, im scared.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 30, 2008)

Tampons and latex gloves

EPT, lube, enemas, massage oils, and some chips.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

skittle said:


> Tampons and latex gloves
> 
> EPT, lube, enemas, massage oils, and some chips.


Well, one has to eat before one does the kinkyness, I suppose.  Though the Pregnancy test is confusing, I assume that's what you mean by EPT.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> what is this twilight everyone keeps speaking of?


Twilight is a 12-year-old little girls' wet dream that somehow got published. Cookie-cutter characters, no plot, extremely stupid ideas, sparklin' vampires.... Did I mention sparklin' vampires?

It's absolutely fuckin' ABHORRENT.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 30, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Well, one has to eat before one does the kinkyness, I suppose.  Though the Pregnancy test is confusing, I assume that's what you mean by EPT.


Yup! And they were those Apple Cinnamon Flat Earth chips. So. Fuckin'. Delicious.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Twilight is published fanfiction.


Like Dragonball GT?

I now know something else to avoid...


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> OH GOD, YOU MEAN LIKE HANNAH MONTANA AND HIGHSCHOOL MUSICAL?!?!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> i have a stalker on youtube that loves all of that, shes 19 (apparently) and her favorite music is bratz and hannah montana, im scared.


*plugs ears* LALALALALA THOSE DONT EXIST I LALALALALA


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

skittle said:


> Yup! And they were those Apple Cinnamon Flat Earth chips. So. Fuckin'. Delicious.


Hell yeah they are.  Odd idea done very well.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 30, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Hell yeah they are.  Odd idea done very well.


I want some now...Dammit.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

You know what? I reckon that film "Camp rock" is really gonna be filled with camp rock music...If it's gonna be rock, it's gotta have balls!


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone who gets their coffee at Starbucks. $5.40 for 20 oz. of coffee? And they just put in a whole bunch of flavoured shit so you can't tell how bad they burned the damn drink.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Anyone who gets their coffee at Starbucks. $5.40 for 20 oz. of coffee? And they just put in a whole bunch of flavoured shit so you can't tell how bad they burned the damn drink.



I use my Starbucks card, so all of my coffee is free. I have 2 cards with over 70 pounds on them each, and I can buy whatever they sell in there, be it cake, coffee...whatever. It's all free for me. I won't say how I got that much money on my cards for free.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 30, 2008)

I spend hella money on contact lens.
It's kinda retarded.
So, It's me buying all that expensive name brand stuff.
Or how'd you say: Useless shit.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 30, 2008)

Puppies. Seriously, if you want a poorly bred puppy mill produced peice of dog flesh why not just go to a rescue and save one? Why give one red cent to back yard breeder and puppymillers?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Whilst we're on the subject, I wish the PDSA would FUCK OFF. Seriously, if I'm gonna give my money to charity, am I likely to save starving children in Africa, or am I more likely to pay for some college undergraduate to go and collect a dog? Seriously...sick...to...the...back...teeth...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Back when I worked at a grocery store, an obviously homosexual male (yeah, a flamer) came through my line and bought a box of douches.

I cried during my break that day.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 30, 2008)

A HUGE tv.  That wasn't the stupid thing, though.  It was the fact that they drove a little car to the store.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

I love it when people have such a small memory that they forget they can't fit all their shopping into the car. Except for when they drive illegally, because I disapprove of it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 30, 2008)

A mother walked in with one kid that couldn't be older then 8-10, and a baby in her arms, what was she buying?

- 12 pack of mountain dew
- 12 pack of coke
- 2 large bags of chocolate
- 3 lil bags of really sugary candy
- 3 candy bars
- A pregnancy test
- 2 twelve-packs of Pabst blue ribbon
- A pack of Marlboro reds and lights

I couldn't figure out if she was trying to kill her kids with sugar, and kill the one she was probably going to have, but I packed all the sugar-loaded shit into bags and wished her "Good luck" instead of "have a good night". I didn't know whether to be shocked or disgusted


----------



## LoC (Nov 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Guy walks up to register. Guy puts 4 bottles of robitussin on belt.
> 
> "Yeah.. we've got a cold going around the house...." *forcecough*
> 
> ...



Buying 4 bottles at once? Wow. That guy is going to get completely fucked up (the dead kind of fucked up, not the really high) if he's abusing DXM that much.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> A mother walked in with one kid that couldn't be older then 8-10, and a baby in her arms, what was she buying?
> 
> - 12 pack of mountain dew
> - 12 pack of coke
> ...



Sweet mother of Jesus! (Not the stupid bint at the till) I reckon she's trying to kill her kids for definate.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

LoC said:


> Buying 4 bottles at once? Wow. That guy is going to get completely fucked up (the dead kind of fucked up, not the really high) if he's abusing DXM that much.


Did that whole robo trip thing a few times.  Fuck me if it didn't freak the shit outta me.  I thought there were malevolent things coming to get me.  But that dude is an idiot. Everybody knows you just steal that shit.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 30, 2008)

That's the stupid kinda shit I see all day at work, retail has some of the best stories to tell, but can be hard work :/


----------



## Skittle (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh. When I worked at Best Buy this time of year last year, two HEAVILY goth dudes came up to my register. I mean the piercings, the clothes, EVERYTHING. They put down a Disney Princess DVD and proclaimed it was for the one dude's cousin. Yea suuuure.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm gonna work for Marks and Spencer over the Christmas holidays :3


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm gonna work for Marks and Spencer over the Christmas holidays :3


oo nice. i dont want to work over christmas  i feel sorry for my parents lol they work for royal mail... FFFUUUUUUUU-


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'm gonna work for Marks and Spencer over the Christmas holidays :3



Have they gone bust yet?


----------



## LoC (Nov 30, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Did that whole robo trip thing a few times.  Fuck me if it didn't freak the shit outta me.  I thought there were malevolent things coming to get me.  But that dude is an idiot. Everybody knows you just steal that shit.



Lol. Never tried DXM yet, though I've researched it a bit and am interested in trying a 1st/2nd plateau and seeing how that pans out - problem is I can't find a cough syrup which won't kill me in my country!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> oo nice. i dont want to work over christmas  i feel sorry for my parents lol they work for royal mail... FFFUUUUUUUU-



I don't particularly wanna work over Christmas, but the Â£962.40 I'll get says different. Plus opportunity for extra hours too :3 I feel sorry for your parents too, it's probably gonna be full of Christmas cards to auntie Catherine saying "Thank you so much for the jumper you knitted me.". 'Nuff said.



SnowFox said:


> Have they gone bust yet?



Nope, and since it's majority a public domain, I doubt it will do.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

LoC said:


> Lol. Never tried DXM yet, though I've researched it a bit and am interested in trying a 1st/2nd plateau and seeing how that pans out - problem is I can't find a cough syrup which won't kill me in my country!


That's why I go with the Robitussin Gel Capsules.  Easier to digest by far.  Remember to avoid Corcidians and anything with pseudopehdrine.  Erowid has lots of sage advice on the topic, but my experience with the gellys has been superb to say the least.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 30, 2008)

You know, this talk about getting high off of cough syrup reminds me of this chick I knew that had an addiction to Panadol. (A brand of aspirin)

Weird girl, really.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

I get high off other people.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

I got high off your mum last night.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

A 58 year old lady?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> A 58 year old lady?



I always suspected that about David...likes to boink old women.


----------



## Takun (Nov 30, 2008)

Guitar picks that say PICK JESUS on them.

I was tempted to buy them for the irony but yeah >.>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Your guitar strings are Jesus? Shit, then what's the point in attending church?


----------



## Jack (Nov 30, 2008)

one time at Spencers. I saw this guy buy this $200, 6" tall replica of the witch king from of lord of the rings. I was thinking "what a nerd."


----------



## T.Y. (Nov 30, 2008)

DVDs....

Ok.. So lets say you get a DVD for christmas. and it has all these features..

For example....

SPEICAL FEATURES ON THIS DVD!
----------------------------
4.1 Surrond sound
Interview with the cast
Deleted sences.
Alternite Ending
other movie priview
languge setting
Widescreen  

1st off, Movie priviews, wide screen, And Languge setting are not bouns features.

also next year they will take the same movie and name it "Speical edition" ive seen stupid people buy these stupid "Specail editions" Or a 2 disc DVD

Disc 1                                          
------- 
5.2 Surrond sound 
Deleted scenes 
Interviews
Language setting

Disc 2
------
Wide screen
Alternate ending
other movie previews

So then they put it on 2 discs to make it Seem like it is longer. Ive seen many people say "Oh i dont have the limited edition, or the director cut, or the my cock is cut." so they buy the same piece of crap thinking it is longer on 2 disc but it is really the same cept it is 5 or 10 seconds longer. big deal

So yeah. DVDs are shit lol


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing that seems outta the ordinary in Austin...

I did see Rattlesnake eggs for sale once the one and only time I went down to Sixth Street...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 30, 2008)

Saw a woman, looked around 28-ish (could have been younger) with bad scarring from the acne which had no doubt plagued her in adolescence.  She was buying an assortment of skin-beauty junk.

Oil of Olay ain't gonna fix that, lady.  Sorry.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, I'm purchasing this, which probably counts as odd.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Jack said:


> one time at Spencers. I saw this guy buy this $200, 6" tall replica of the witch king from of lord of the rings. I was thinking "what a nerd."


Dude, that's pretty fucking awesome.  If only you knew more about the Witch King.  He's a pretty bitchin dood.



Shenzi said:


> Oh, I'm purchasing this, which probably counts as odd.


Is this for the look at me factor?


----------



## Lukar (Nov 30, 2008)

I saw someone buy Cooking Mama for the Wii one time at Wal-Mart. I laughed my ass off in my head. That game _sucks_. Personal experience.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Is this for the look at me factor?


For the "I like taxidermy" factor, so basically a yes. I want to get a very subtle revenge to the people who are bitching at me for not wearing girly clothes to school. 

Very...uh, subtle.


----------



## X (Nov 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Oh, I'm purchasing this, which probably counts as odd.









 why exactly are you buying that?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Why not get a cookbook? Much cheaper, no doubt better as well.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> why exactly are you buying that?


Look up


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 30, 2008)

In my opinion, I find this rather strange to buy. Who wants a screen that's even more fragile, and easier to break?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

If I get another lap top, it's going to be a tough book. I don't care about how many gigs of info it has, I want tot be able to salvage a keyboard that had coffee spilled on it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Switch blade comb


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Look up



CEILING!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> CEILING!


You've purchased one?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 30, 2008)

My boyfriend buys some pretty crazy stuff. He's always coming home with a new Star Wars action figure, and he recently bought this (Which is actually kinda cool, though)

He's such a nerd XD Now he's got his sights set on some replica lightsabers, but I've convinced him to at least hold off the shopping spree until after the holidays >.<

(And yes, he does wear the backpack around in public XD)


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Fr srs? That's one brave nerd.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

Someone bought firewood

Because apparently dead trees are hard to find...


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 30, 2008)

One of my friend's girlfriend spent $250 on 2 shirts and a pair of jeans.

??????????????????????????


----------



## TheComet (Nov 30, 2008)

"Used Xbox headset"
.....lol.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 30, 2008)

Jujyfruits
Diet Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper
Schnapps
The Giver
B movies 
Planet of the Apes remake
Moby Dick



KittenAdmin said:


> Someone bought firewood
> 
> Because apparently dead trees are hard to find...



Ones you can legally cut down and take are depending on where you live. >.>;;


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Jujyfruits
> Diet Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper
> Schnapps
> The Giver
> ...



Hahahaha... that made me laugh out loud.

They grow back x3 It's not like you are LOGGING... you just need some firewood.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 30, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Someone bought firewood
> 
> Because apparently dead trees are hard to find...



Maybe they didn't want to chop wood and/or trespass on someone's land? Not everyone owns acres of forest.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Someone bought firewood
> 
> Because apparently dead trees are hard to find...


They want you to use alternate sources. Take the floorboards out of your house.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Maybe they didn't want to chop wood and/or trespass on someone's land? Not everyone owns acres of forest.



My parents own half an acre... and we supply our own firewood :/

And being that it was at a campground... that's irrelevant... x3


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 30, 2008)

I prefer hopping a plane to Brazil for that rain forest wood. It burns damn good!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 30, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I prefer hopping a plane to Brazil for that rain forest wood. It burns damn good!



A lot of places let you bulldoze it yourself! Deforestation in bulk saves you some green.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> A lot of places let you bulldoze it yourself! Deforestation in bulk saves you some green.




BEST

QUOTE 

EVER!

Going in my signature.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> A lot of places let you bulldoze it yourself! Deforestation in bulk saves you some green.


You make me want to shop at Sam's club.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 30, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> My parents own half an acre... and we supply our own firewood :/
> 
> And being that it was at a campground... that's irrelevant... x3



And people don't live in apartments, nowadays?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 30, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> One of my friend's girlfriend spent $250 on 2 shirts and a pair of jeans.
> 
> ??????????????????????????


 
That's no where near as bad as what I hear my French teacher go on about...

$650 FOR ONE PAIR OF JEANS!!!
$80 a shirt is considered "very cheap" to him!

Yeesh, this guy sounds so...

I dunno but it really disturbed me when he said that...


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 30, 2008)

as a fursuit maker i use some oddball stuff like pool noodles are assome for feline tails and such...

you have any idea how strange i felt dragging the entire box of 30 pool noodles up to the register to but the whole lot -__-; 

i also boght 25 pairs of flip flops (dollar store, such a score since they are like $5 every place else) to use for feet bottoms....again very awkward.

then some really nice hair extensions and wig pieces showed up at a dollar store and i filled a hand basket with them...ugg, strange looks again.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 30, 2008)

I once bought a single marker. It was $4, though


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I once bought a single marker. It was $4, though



WHY?! :/


----------



## T.Y. (Nov 30, 2008)

i also seen people buy concert tickets when they get to their seat they face a pole XD


----------



## Nargle (Nov 30, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> WHY?! :/



I needed the color for a project, and it's a damn good quality marker that won't dry up anytime soon. 

The only problem is that now I have one extra marker that doesn't fit into the case XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I once bought a single marker. It was $4, though


Ive seen $8-10 ones, they are the best though.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ive seen $8-10 ones, they are the best though.



If I had more money, I'd totally get the really really good ones. I have a friend that has like 5 lbs of Copic Markers  I borrow them all the time XD


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You make me want to shop at Sam's club.


Sams Club is awesome, at least for some things.  Especially the gas.  I don't like to feed the big blue giant, but sometimes it's more about pinching your pennies than living up to your ideals.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> If I had more money, I'd totally get the really really good ones. I have a friend that has like 5 lbs of Copic Markers  I borrow them all the time XD


I bought some generic ones a few says ago. I would have gotten the better ones, but it was Black friday in Hobby Lobby... so... yeah....


LemurBoi said:


> Sams Club is awesome, at least for some things.  Especially the gas.  I don't like to feed the big blue giant, but sometimes it's more about pinching your pennies than living up to your ideals.


Sams Club is great for anything in bulk (I havent been to one in forever), I always love the free samples they have in the food sections.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sams Club is great for anything in bulk (I havent been to one in forever), I always love the free samples they have in the food sections.


The other day, I had no less than 8 different samples.  Most are OK, but this one porkchop thingy was just all fatty gristle.  Still, I love it when they give out free pizza best of all.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

My sister bought a $12 thing of chapstick. It was like three times the size of a normal thing of it, but still...


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Guitar picks that say PICK JESUS on them.
> 
> I was tempted to buy them for the irony but yeah >.>



Do it, dude



Silibus said:


> Switch blade comb



But those are so bad ass

I feel just like the Fonz



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> A lot of places let you bulldoze it yourself! Deforestation in bulk saves you some green.



heh



T.Y. said:


> i also seen people buy concert tickets when they get to their seat they face a pole XD



What kind of faggot stays in their seat at a concert?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> My parents own half an acre... and we supply our own firewood :/
> 
> And being that it was at a campground... that's irrelevant... x3



Maybe you should have said that in the first place considering that I thought maybe it was Suburbia. You know not everywhere is like Michigan you know.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 1, 2008)

Condoms and a bag of Fritos.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

This is supposed to be STUPID shit you've seen people buy in a shop guys, not unusual combinations of perfectly normal merchandise.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What kind of faggot stays in their seat at a concert?



The one who attends a classical rendition. HTH!


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 1, 2008)

Vienna Sausages.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is supposed to be STUPID shit you've seen people buy in a shop guys, not unusual combinations of perfectly normal merchandise.



I find it unusual that someone would want to spread AIDS by wearing a condom good sir.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> The one who attends a classical rendition. HTH!



Nothing to see there.



Hyenaworks said:


> I find it unusual that someone would want to spread AIDS by wearing a condom good sir.



Some people are just evil.


----------



## LoC (Dec 1, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> That's why I go with the Robitussin Gel Capsules.  Easier to digest by far.  Remember to avoid Corcidians and anything with pseudopehdrine.  Erowid has lots of sage advice on the topic, but my experience with the gellys has been superb to say the least.



Thanks, I've seen that FAQ.



David M. Awesome said:


> What kind of faggot stays in their seat at a concert?



A bit off topic, but in some countries in the past the police/military had heavy presence at rock/metal concerts and forced people to sit. It happened in Japan were it was not culturally acceptable and in other (more totalitarian) places where the police feared people would start a riot.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

ROFLROFL! I've just seen someone buying dorex AND a pregnancy test!!!


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 1, 2008)

ONE potato!


I mean, who goes to the store for a single 'tater?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 1, 2008)

Hmm....The stupidest thing I've seen someone buy is a cheap looking, cheaply made out of cheap crappy material mini-skirt for 100USD at Nekocon. The girl comes out squeeing about how it was imported directly from Japan.

It was such a waste of money. I mean....maybe it was imported from Japan but Japan probably imported it from China. I mean, come on....how gullible can you get?

Hey...for 25 bucks less for what she payed for that skirt I found a medium sized dragon figurine....beautiful thing coming straight from a well known company from England. There are only what....2000 of them released? There were better things in that place to spend a hundred bucks on, and it certainly wasn't that skirt. Hell, that pleather coat based on KH would have been worth it...more so than that skirt.

Other stupid stuff I've seen...

People buying all their groceries from Dollar Tree. In the long run you end up paying more to equal the same amount of food you get elsewhere.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 1, 2008)

one day... im going to just sit at tesco or something and look at what people buy, then i will be the king of this thread


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> one day... im going to just sit at tesco or something and look at what people buy, then i will be the king of this thread


I will do the same, except at a local Wal-Mart.

I will rule this thread with an iron fist.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Screw this, I'll set up cctv over every single till, then I'll be your bloody God!


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

I was a cashier at Wal-Mart for a year. In redneckville.  On the _night shift._ I could pwn this thread if I had the energy.

But I totally don't. e__e


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Screw this, I'll set up cctv over every single till, then I'll be your bloody God!


neeehhhhhh but are your cctv HD?!?! HA BEAT THAT


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I was a cashier at Wal-Mart for a year. In redneckville.  On the _night shift._ I could pwn this thread if I had the energy.
> 
> But I totally don't. e__e


I worked day shift in Wal-Mart in redneckville. Compare/contrast? x3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 1, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> neeehhhhhh but are your cctv HD?!?! HA BEAT THAT


 God vision.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> neeehhhhhh but are your cctv HD?!?! HA BEAT THAT


 

Even better, they're x-ray vision!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Even better, they're x-ray vision!


mine shot lazors


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 1, 2008)

I've got another "Stupid" one.

When I was at FYE looking through their gold mine of old games (the stuff you can find there is to drool over), there was this thing set up nearby with cheap plastic/wooden Anime sword knock-offs from China. I saw someone looking through them...and I think he ended up buying one.

The funny this is that they want 30 to 40 bucks for that poorly made stuff...when I can walk right down the street, to a shop and get a full tang, fully sharpened Ninjatsu for the same price.....I don't get it. Why do people buy this crap? I mean, at the same place for 15 to 40 bucks you can get a much more durable peices if sword play is what you have in mind and you have "Saftey" on the mind. The stuff you get like at FYE will shatter the moment you try to hit something with it...the same for a lot of the knock-offs at Anime cons.

Also I saw this girl while at at a con, who bought one of those hacked off fox tails that some guys sells. She was going on and on about how real it felt and how the maker did a good job. So, even though it was kind of mean, I had to burst her bubble and tell her that the tail is real. It's a real fox tail. So the girl freaked out, went back to the seller, found out it "Was" really real, and then got her money back. I don't know about some people. It's pretty obvious to me at least the difference between real and fake fur.


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 1, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> mine shot lazors


 myne shoots furrys


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> mine shot lazors


 

Yeah, but my lazors go "PEW PEW!". Do yours? No, didn't think so!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yeah, but my lazors go "PEW PEW!". Do yours? No, didn't think so!



mine go pui pui which have been scientifically proven to be better than pew pew


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2008)

The incredible Hulk/ The amazing Spiderman toilet paper
C3PO porcelain tape dispenser
Chia Mr. T pet 

......If that's not stupid shit then I don't know what is! ):


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> mine shot lazors



mine shoot puppies.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> mine go pui pui which have been scientifically proven to be better than pew pew



Mine come out pink :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Mine come out pink :3


mine come out and are red and they have heat seeking missiles on the end of them to take out other peoples lazors


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

I still like my story the best.


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> mine come out and are red and they have heat seeking missiles on the end of them to take out other peoples lazors


mine shoots rocket propelled penises that turn people into puppies that later explode!! @_@


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is supposed to be STUPID shit you've seen people buy in a shop guys, not unusual combinations of perfectly normal merchandise.



I think he was putting emphasis on Fritos, that's some stupid shit I accidentally bought because I didn't know what they were.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> mine come out and are red and they have heat seeking missiles on the end of them to take out other peoples lazors



Holy crap, I concede! I can't take that much power! Btw, what does "tl;dr" mean?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Holy crap, I concede! I can't take that much power! Btw, what does "tl;dr" mean?


too long didnt read.

HA I R VICTOREUS


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Holy crap, I concede! I can't take that much power! Btw, what does "tl;dr" mean?



Taser lasers; dick rockets.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> too long didnt read.
> 
> HA I R VICTOREUS



Yeah, well I R Baboon...Not really, but that show rocks!


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

something tells me that you guys jumped my comments >.>


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 1, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> something tells me that you guys jumped my comments >.>


come on... heat seeking missiles that kill lazors? i think that > all


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> come on... heat seeking missiles that kill lazors? i think that > all



but mine shoots penises 
and the only thing that can kill a penis is a knife or aids.


----------



## Science Fox (Dec 1, 2008)

Fast Food.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Was at a Barnes and Noble near us, they sometimes have those cafe' things in them. So anyways, I see this woman, slightly chubby, I guess. She's holding a huge ass book on dieting and buying three huge chocolate chip cookies and a large coffee...


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 1, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> What were the sponges for?


Well, I was camping with some friends in a random forest and was hungry, plus our fire was dying down. The gas station and McDonald's were a mile away, and I was just drunk enough to offer to go and get food and firewood. The gas station had no firewood, so I got whatever would burn best. The sponges saved the fire. Then on to McDonald's where I bought a stupid amount of shit and then proceeded to walk a mile back to the forest. 17 sponges and loads of McDonald's food is not fun to carry a mile..


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone wanna buy an unused laser cannon?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Does anyone wanna buy an unused laser cannon?


nah the cctv camera isnt hd.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

But it's half price, plus the VAT makes it cheaper too!


----------

